# Revlon Colorstay Liquid Foundation?



## SHF (Apr 4, 2009)

I have some acne (and pleanty of scars) so I am very careful about what I put on my face. I've researched the revlon colorstay (liquid) because it seems to have such great reviews. I was looking at the ingredients in both the formula for combination/oily skin and normal/dry skin, and I noticed the that one for normal/dry skin has a few ingredients in it that I've been told cause acne. I didn't see those same ingredients in the one for combination/oily skin though.

Has anyone had probllems with breakouts using this foundation, especially if you use the one for normal/dry skin? My skin is kind of between the two so I could probably go with either formula, but if it's going to break me out worse than it isn't worth it.


----------



## venus in furs (Apr 4, 2009)

Well i have the exact same problem and used to wear this foundation. I found that it covered very well- have to blend quickly before it sets. It was great for nights out as the stuff doesn't budge and i have very oily skin. I think if your wore it occasionally it would be perfectly fine, the only time my skin felt a bit congested was if i left it on a long time. Make sure if you get it that you wash it off properly, as its tough stuff. Make up remover is recommended.

Oh and i wouldnt go with the other formula as it may be too greasy as its hydrating. If you want to thin down the formula i would just mix a bit of your regular moisteriser in to the foundation and apply them to just the dry areas.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 4, 2009)

I have acne prone skin, and I use the oily/combo version with no issues.


----------



## angied (Apr 4, 2009)

I have used it for atleast 10yrs and have never had problems with it at all


----------



## Tyari (Apr 5, 2009)

I have acne-prone skin and I use the combination/oily formula and I have broken out from it before, _*however*_, I got a great tip to apply it with a damp sponge (Eve Pearl method). So I started applying it with the SK blending sponge (my new bestest friend ever) and Voila! No problems!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 5, 2009)

I wasn't sure which of the new formulas wouldn't make me break out. Thank you for this thread.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 5, 2009)

i use the normal/dry one, i bought it last week and so far have had no problem with it! i wouldn't say it was greasy at all.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 5, 2009)

So do you guys just go with the one that matches your skin type or just picked the one that had less of a break out track record?


----------



## Lucy (Apr 5, 2009)

i went for normal/dry mostly because shaundra told me to in this thread, lol https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...tay-93927.html

but i did have a play with the oily skin one just to see what it was like, i noticed it has alcohol in it and just sort of assumed it would dry me out and so went for normal/dry. i do have dry skin on my forehad and sides of my nose, my only real oily patch is down the centre of my nose and between my eyebrows.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 5, 2009)

I've used the one for combo/oily skin and it made me even oilier but I have very weird skin.

It didn't break me out though.


----------



## SHF (Apr 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wasn't sure which of the new formulas wouldn't make me break out. Thank you for this thread. No problem. It's alway nice to know.
Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif but i did have a play with the oily skin one just to see what it was like, i noticed it has alcohol in it and just sort of assumed it would dry me out and so went for normal/dry. i do have dry skin on my forehad and sides of my nose, my only real oily patch is down the centre of my nose and between my eyebrows. That's weird. I didn't know it had alcohol in it. I used to always think my skin was dry. On my checks by my nose, my chin, and between my eyebrows always seemed to be dry because my make up would cake up on it but it seems to be better now (at least for the most part). Then I started to think my skin was combo.
Now it looks oily in the morning before I wash it and at night before I wash it but it usually isn't too bad. I still have a few spots that are sort of dry, like my chin and sometimes my nose. Do you know if I should get the one for oily/combo skin? I saw someone above say that I shouldn't get the dry one because it should have things in it to help moisturize my skin more, which might make it oilier. I never even thought of that! I'm just afraid of my skin drying out too much now that I know the oily formula has alcohol in it. : O

Does the one for normal/dry skin hurt your skin any or make it too oily?


----------



## Lucy (Apr 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *SHF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No problem. It's alway nice to know.
That's weird. I didn't know it had alcohol in it. I used to always think my skin was dry. On my checks by my nose, my chin, and between my eyebrows always seemed to be dry because my make up would cake up on it but it seems to be better now (at least for the most part). Then I started to think my skin was combo.

Now it looks oily in the morning before I wash it and at night before I wash it but it usually isn't too bad. I still have a few spots that are sort of dry, like my chin and sometimes my nose. Do you know if I should get the one for oily/combo skin? I saw someone above say that I shouldn't get the dry one because it should have things in it to help moisturize my skin more, which might make it oilier. I never even thought of that! I'm just afraid of my skin drying out too much now that I know the oily formula has alcohol in it. : O

Does the one for normal/dry skin hurt your skin any or make it too oily?

what foundations have you used before? if you've just used normal ones that aren't for oily skin and don't find they creep off your face with the oil or anything then i'd get the normal one. you could always just set it with a bit more powder throughout the day if you were worried about shine.
my makeup cakes on dry skin too, this is why i got the one for normal/dry. i don't think it has anything that would moisturise your skin more, if its meant for normal skin too. i really don't know though, maybe someone will post on this thread that uses the oily/combo one and shed some light on the drying issue.

you can find the full list of ingredients for normal/dry here: Buy Revlon Colorstay for Normal/Dry Skin Makeup with SoftFlex SPF 15, Buff Online at drugstore.com

and oily/combo here: Buy Revlon Colorstay for Combo/Oily Skin Makeup with SoftFlex SPF 6, Sand Beige Online at drugstore.com

if that helps!


----------



## Tyari (Apr 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So do you guys just go with the one that matches your skin type or just picked the one that had less of a break out track record? I do



I have MMU but it's so messy and doesn't give me the coverage that I like.


----------



## Arielle123 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have combo/oily skin so I bought the C/O formula. I didn't like it too much, it seemed to be too drying for me and the drier parts of my skin really stuck out. So I bought the normal/dry formula and I really love it. It goes on much smoother and it doesn't make me oilier than I am. I'm prone to breakouts and it hasn't broken me out either.


----------



## esha (Apr 6, 2009)

I just bought the oily/combination one today at a Revlon sale so I'm gonna see how well that works with my skin.


----------



## SHF (Apr 6, 2009)

hmm, I'm thinking now maybe the normal/dry one is better lol. I'm so glad I have you girls to help with my decision, and hopefully anyone else's.





I heard this make up is hard to remove. Do you think just a normal make up remover will be enough to get it off?

Is a primer needed before I put this on? I heard primers contain certain ingredients that apparently can clog pores pretty easily. So do you recommend I still wear one under this or not? I saw this foundation has some Dimethicone in it which is used in a lot of primers, but is still a pretty common ingredient for causing break outs.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *SHF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm, I'm thinking now maybe the normal/dry one is better lol. I'm so glad I have you girls to help with my decision, and hopefully anyone else's.




I heard this make up is hard to remove. Do you think just a normal make up remover will be enough to get it off?

Is a primer needed before I put this on? I heard primers contain certain ingredients that apparently can clog pores pretty easily. So do you recommend I still wear one under this or not? I saw this foundation has some Dimethicone in it which is used in a lot of primers, but is still a pretty common ingredient for causing break outs.

i make sure i moisturise before i use it, and don't wait until it sinks in. i'll moisturise and then straight away start putting the colour stay on, it applies a lot easier than way. if you want to use primer i'm sure it would ease application, but if you're worried about clogging pores then maybe stay away.
i use a cleanser by simple, it's a wipe off one, and then also a foaming facial cleanser to get rid of it. i do this double-cleansing anyway because it's easier to get eye makeup off with cotton pads and cleanser than it is to put foamy stuff on your eyelids!! lol but i'm sure a once over with a normal cleanser would do the job just as well. it does stay on throughout the day but comes off easily when you want it to. it's no harder to remove than any other makeup.

lol i feel like some sort of colour stay ambassador!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been using CS since it was so highly recommended here and I love it!!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 6, 2009)

I use it once in a while and I don't break out. My only issue with this foundation is that it's too pink on my skin so the color selection kind of sucks.


----------



## SHF (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks girls.





and fingers you have been a lot of help, just like a colorstay ambassador haha.





I think I'll skip the primer then, at least at first. I will try what you said about the moisturizer. I think it will help thin the foundation a little also, and I'll just stick with my normal make up remover to get it off then.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 6, 2009)

hehe they should so hire me!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 7, 2009)

I use the normal/dry in winter and the oily version in summer


----------



## Christmaself55 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have acne prone skin, I go to the dermatologist, and I use Revlon and I love it. Doesn't break my out and works great. At the end of the day it's kind of faded, cause I blot and I'm oily, but not too bad. I just put powder and it covers it right up. I think the colors should be more nuetral instead of pink but other than that it's good.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 26, 2009)

So for my after-lunch-walk I decided to go to Walgreens, and guess what?

The combo/oily forumula is on sale for $3!!!! Go stock up. The sales clerk said they're being discontinued.


----------



## internetchick (May 26, 2009)

WHAT?!?! Discontinuing ColorStay? That makes no sense. It's such a popular product. I pray it's just new packaging. I will cry a river of tears if my HG foundation is discontinued.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 26, 2009)

No no no!!!! Just the oily/combo formula she said, and that's the one I use.

Sorry L, didn't mean to scare you


----------



## internetchick (May 26, 2009)

I use oily/combo!!! Waaah!


----------



## Adrienne (May 26, 2009)

*GASP* No freaking way!! I couldn't find a perfect color match but I solved that by setting it with mmu! But it's so popular!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 26, 2009)

Oh shoot, I'm sowwie





Better run to Walgreens then, lol! I think I'm gonna drive out to another one later on and get 2 more bottles.


----------



## Adrienne (May 26, 2009)

I hope they're just fixing the container but I doubt it if they're not pulling the one meant for dry skin. This is terrible


----------



## internetchick (May 26, 2009)

I emailed the company. I am praying the Walgreens employee was wrong. I was just there less than a week ago and the foundation was not clearanced.


----------



## Lucy (May 26, 2009)

oh my god. i feel so bad for all you oily/combo users!!!! i hope they're not discontinuing it. keep us posted!


----------



## SHF (May 26, 2009)

Wow! no way!! So just the oily/combo one is being discontinued? I wonder why.. I'm really curious now. Maybe they found out something in it was bad or something...because it's so popular I don't see why else they would discontinue.

I bought the one for normal/dry skin so it wouldn't hurt me much, but who knows if they'd discontinue that too. I didn't even have a shade that fit me perfectly (sucks) but it went well on my skin. Is just the oily/combo version on sale or both?

Would it even be safe to stock up and save them or would they go bad?


----------



## aliciaesthetics (May 28, 2009)

I hope I can catch them on clearance soon because they will go fast! Went to Walgreens today and they weren't on sale yet, but she said they tag clearance items on Thursdays. I may call another local Walgreens to see if they have clearanced them.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 28, 2009)

I wouldn't think that they would discontinue just the oily/combo formula! Maybe they're changing the bottle or reformulating that specific version?


----------



## Adrienne (May 28, 2009)

I called our local walgreens and was told that nothing was clearanced...I'll call a different one tomorrow.


----------



## internetchick (May 29, 2009)

I got an email response from the company

*******************************************

Dear Mrs. ********** :

Thank you for your recent comments from the Revlon website and for taking the time to contact us regarding Colorstay SoftFlex Makeup Combo/Oily Skin.

We appreciate your observations and comments about our product. Colorstay Softflex Makeup Combo/Oily Skin is not discontinued.

Thank you for your interest in Revlon products. We hope to continue serving your cosmetic needs.

******************

WooHoo!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (May 29, 2009)

Whew! Thanks Leti


----------



## SHF (May 29, 2009)

Yay



Hopefully they go on sale anyways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

